

Gender Shouldn't Matter but Apparently it Still Does - woohoo
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/04/gender_shouldnt_matter_but_app.html

======
tomrod
This confuses me. There seem to be certain personality traits associated with
gender beyond standard stereotypes. Why is it a bad thing for a manager/owner
to employ specific talents or personality traits in accomplishing an
objective?Gender is just one component that makes a person who they are, and
is observable.

This is not an argument in favor of disparity of wages, but rather an argument
in favor of disparity of deployment based on expected performance conditional
on known attributes.

~~~
woohoo
I didn't read that in this article. I thought the data was showing that even
in roles where that were more male or female dominated, there was either no
difference in how effective the people were seen to be at their roles (or the
women were seen as more effective).

